# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Кандидаты в президенты РБ 2010 и программы.

## Sanych

*Предвыборная программа Владимира Некляева

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

*Модернизация страны* 

Политическая, экономическая, социальная, информационная. Беларусь избавится от клейма «последней диктатуры Европы» и "советского заповедника" и станет по-настоящему современной страной. 

*Конституционная реформа* 

Беларусь станет парламентско-президентской республикой. Страной не может и не должен управлять один человек. Надо создать баланс властей. В нашей стране будет полноценный парламент, представляющий наши интересы и независимая судебная власть, которая не подчиняется никому, кроме закона. 

*Избранная народом местная власть* 

Руководители районных и областных администраций будут избираться напрямую народом и будут подотчетны ему. Начальники должны зависеть от нас, а не мы от начальников. 

*Судебная реформа* 

Судьи всех уровней должны избираться народом. Это положит конец "телефонному праву". Одновременно с этим будет обеспечен иммунитет судей, им будут даны надежные гарантии безопасности и автономности. 

Идеальная страна для ведения малого и среднего бизнеса 
Это должен быть не только производственный и сервисный бизнес, но и бизнес инновационный, бизнес новых технологий. В течение года мы создадим самые благоприятные условия для его ведения. Остальное предприниматели сделают сами. Это и будет настоящее белорусское экономическое чудо. 

*Приватизация на основе конкуренции капиталов и инвестиционных проектов* 

По четко продуманному плану. По понятным и прозрачным правилам. Хватит затыкать дыры в бюджете продажей национального достояния. Пора подумать о создании конкурентной экономической среды. 

*Приближение минимальной заработной платы к прожиточному минимуму* 

Наведение порядка в социальной сфере: повышение доли оплаты труда в ВВП; увеличение пособия по безработице до уровня бюджета прожиточного минимума; активная поддержка семьи с двумя детьми, а не только многодетных семей, предоставление материнского (семейного) капитала для образования детей. 

Реализация на практике доктрины ответственного соседства. 
В отношениях с Россией - новый интеграционный проект на основе взаимовыгодного партнерства, встраивание белорусских промышленных предприятий в совместные корпоративные цепочки, совместный модернизационный скачок двух взаимосвязанных экономик. 

В отношениях с Европой - установление полноценных партнерских отношений с ЕС, возвращение Беларуси в состав Совета Европы, заключение соглашения об упрощенном порядке получения Шенгенских виз, сотрудничество в сфере модернизации экономики. 
Защита исторического и культурного наследия и белорусского языка 
Всемерная поддержка гражданского мира и согласия в стране – как главной гарантии свободного существования белорусского народа и государства. 

Сохранение базовых нравственных и культурных ценностей белорусской нации. Гарантии сохранения национальной идентичности национальных меньшинств при соблюдении прав титульной нации. 

*Поддержка и развитие свободы слова* 

Разгосударствливание существующих средств массовой информации. Обеспечение права граждан свободно учреждать новые медиа. Обеспечение конкуренции в информационной среде при государственной поддержке периодических изданий, работающих в сфере культуры, науки, образования и воспитания. 

*Интеграция белорусской образовательной системы в мировую* 

Внедрение новых технологий и стандартов обучения; конкурентоспособность белорусского диплома на мировом рынке занятости. Беларусь присоединится к Болонскому процессу: наши студенты смогут свободно продолжать учебу в любой стране Европы, а белорусские дипломы - получить европейское признание.

----------


## Sanych

*Андрей Санников

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

*Пришло время вернуть Беларусь народу!*
Наша страна 16 лет жила прошлым. Современные вызовы и глобальные изменения требуют новых решений и подходов, но государственная система работала на сохранение власти одного человека.
Вместо достойной зарплаты и защиты интересов трудящихся — кабальная контрактная система; вместо создания современных производств — консервация советских укладов хозяйствования; вместо нормальных стипендий и пенсий — подачки к выборам; вместо современной медицины и образования — парады и ледовые дворцы. Нация вымирает. За 16 лет население Беларуси сократилось на 800 000 человек.
Беларусь называют последней диктатурой Европы. Мы оказались на обочине европейских экономических и культурных процессов.
И самое главное — белорусов лишили права выбирать свою власть, в стране нет свободных и честных выборов.
Я хочу, чтобы Беларусь возродилась, и я знаю, как это сделать.

*Смена власти и политическая реформа*

Стране нужна смена власти на всех уровнях.
После моей победы будет созвано Конституционное собрание, которое утвердит изменения в Конституцию и вернет реальное разделение властей. Стране необходимы независимый Парламент и независимый Суд.
Будет изменен Избирательный кодекс, пройдут свободные выборы депутатов всех уровней, руководителей городов.
Судебная власть станет независимой, будет гарантирован принцип равенства всех перед законом.
Президентская форма правления будет сохранена, но полномочия президента и срок пребывания в должности будут ограничены.
Разделение властей и выборность руководителей позволят осуществлять контроль за властью со стороны общества.

*Новая индустриализация — залог процветания*

Обещаю провести реальную либерализацию экономики.
Административно-командная система изжила себя, исчерпаны возможности экономического роста, проедены оставшиеся от СССР основные производственные фонды.
В основу новой экономической политики будет положено высвобождение частной инициативы и модернизация экономики на основе новой индустриализации. Ее цель — экономический рост за счет повышения производительности труда.
Добьюсь, чтобы государство перестало доминировать в экономике. Будет проведено разгосударствление большинства предприятий, проведена справедливая и прозрачная приватизация.
Гарантирую безусловную защиту частной собственности и развитие свободной конкуренции.
Мы максимально упростим и автоматизируем административные процедуры, введем “электронное правительство”.
Для нового бизнеса будут введены “налоговые каникулы” на два года.  Белорусы смогут заниматься коммерческой деятельностью без регистрации — достаточно уведомить налоговые органы и заплатить подоходный налог.
Доля частного сектора в ВВП в течение трех лет будет увеличена до 70%.
Модернизация экономики будет проведена за счет новой индустриализации и привлечения в страну мировых брендов.
Новая индустриализация — это не только обновление технологий и  оборудования, но и выход на современный уровень разделения труда,  реструктуризация промышленности и  “отпочкование”  от крупных предприятий производств компонентов, непрофильных служб, формирование кластеров вокруг сборочных производств, включение белорусских предприятий в цепочки мировых компаний.
За 5 лет производительность труда в целом по экономике достигнет среднеевропейского уровня.
Процесс реструктуризации и технологического обновления будет происходить одновременно с процессами банкротства и приватизации предприятий.
Гарантирую передачу работникам до 20% акций предприятий. С целью стимулирования менеджеров ограниченный пакет акций может быть передан в качестве премии.
Одним из важнейших результатов реструктуризации будет появление малых и средних предприятий и нового слоя собственников, сформированного из управленцев предприятий среднего звена.
Обещаю: средства от приватизации пойдут на реализацию инфраструктурных проектов, создание пенсионного фонда, стабилизацию финансовой системы, модернизацию ЖКХ и энергетики.
Беларусь вступит в ВТО в течение 2 лет. Будут отменены ввозные пошлины на большинство товаров, за исключением предметов роскоши. Будет обеспечена защита национальных производителей в переходный период.
Мы проведем бюджетную реформу. Так называемый президентский фонд будет ликвидирован, а его средства пойдут на повышение стипендий, пособий по уходу за ребенком и увеличение зарплат работников социальной сферы.
В стране будет проведена аграрная реформа, основная цель которой — дать возможность людям осуществлять хозяйствование на земле на основе всех форм собственности.
Часть земель (30—40 будет зарезервирована для сдачи в аренду или продажи гражданам Беларуси для ведения различных форм хозяйствования на земле. Реформированные хозяйства, в которых земля поделена на паи между работниками сельхозпредприятия (включая пенсионеров), очищаются от долгов и начинают работу “с чистого листа”.
Интеграция в ЕС позволит получить целевые средства на поддержку сельхозпроизводителей.
Я проведу налоговую реформу, которая сократит количество налогов, снизит налоговую нагрузку на предприятия, упростит процесс уплаты налогов.

*Выбор Беларуси: Европейский Союз и партнерство с Россией*

Наша цель — вступление в Евросоюз. Членство в ЕС — гарантия благополучия и процветания, экономического роста, прав и свобод граждан, предсказуемость внешней и внутренней политики.
Уверен, Беларусь сможет стать полноправным членом ЕС через 5—7 лет. А сейчас нужно использовать все выгоды программы “Восточное партнерство”, которыми не способна воспользоваться нынешняя власть.
Я добьюсь отмены визового режима между Беларусью и Евросоюзом в ближайшее время.
Россия — не только наш великий сосед, но и главный союзник, надежный партнер. Стратегическое партнерство с Российской Федерацией отвечает нашим национальным интересам, служит гарантией безопасности и стабильности в регионе.

*Нейтралитет — гарантия национальной безопасности*

Беларусь — нейтральное государство. Нам не надо вступать в НАТО или другую военную организацию.
Срок службы по призыву — 1 год. Служба в армии станет настоящей школой для молодого мужчины, а не бесплатным трудом на подсобных работах. Одновременно будут созданы воинские подразделения на профессиональной основе.
Милиция станет полицией, которая займется борьбой с преступностью, а не с инакомыслием. Ее численность будет сокращена. Будут разрешены частные охранные агентства, созданы условия для переподготовки и смены профессии.

*История делается сегодня!*

Мы вернем нации самоуважение. Наши символы — флаг, герб, язык — должны занять подобающее место в нашей жизни.
Нам надо помнить не только о себе, но и о наших детях, внуках. Мы не имеем права растрачивать свои и их жизни на существование при диктатуре. За свою свободу надо бороться! Судьба страны сегодня решается не на кухнях, а на Площади. Вместе мы победим!

----------


## Sanych

*Виталий Рымашевский

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
Тезисы программы кандидата в президенты от оргкомитета по созданию партии “Белорусская христианская демократия” (БХД) Виталия Рымашевского напечатаны 2 декабря в республиканской прессе, в частности в газете “Советская Белоруссия”.

“За основу нашей экономики, политики, социальной жизни мы берем христианские принципы. Они всем давно известны — не убивай, не воруй, не обманывай, уважай своих родителей, уважай жизнь и имущество другого человека”, — говорится в программе.

“Главное, что людям нужно от власти, — честность. Обманываешь, не выполняешь обещаний — в отставку. Воруешь — в тюрьму. Чем выше начальник, тем больше ответственность. Христианская демократия вернет законность в суды, прокуратуру, милицию. Христианская демократия разгромит бюрократию: интересы человека будут выше интересов чиновников”, — заявляет Рымашевский.

Он пообещал компенсировать вклады, которые люди потеряли с развалом Советского Союза.

“Вернем льготы белорусским студентам. Вернем бесплатное образование для всех. Отменим современное “крепостное право” в Беларуси — принудительное распределение. Отменим контрактную систему в отношении учителей. Средний заработок учителей к уровню среднего заработка в государственных учреждениях”, — гарантирует Рымашевский.

Деньги за лечение, по его словам, будут переводиться непосредственно врачам, а не через систему охраны здоровья, где сейчас львиная доля средств разворовывается. “Мы повысим пенсии до европейского уровня, достаточно отдать по 20% акций ведущих предприятий Беларуси (“Беларуськалий”, нефтеперерабатывающие заводы) в пенсионный фонд. Белорусская армия будет мобильной и профессиональной. Вместо принудительного призыва — воинские сборы от 3 до 6 месяцев. Военнослужащим гарантируем служ***ое жилье с правом приватизации, вернем льготы и пенсию после 20 лет выслуги”, — заявляет кандидат.

Рымашевский обещает вернуть льготы ликвидаторам чернобыльской аварии, восстановить эффективную систему радиационного контроля продуктов питания по всей Беларуси. Также он остановит производство продуктов питания на загрязненных территориях и использование отчужденных загрязненных земель.

“Откуда взять на реформы деньги? Все просто — искоренить коррупцию и не обманывать иностранных инвесторов. Мы решим проблему коррупции радикально: уменьшим количество чиновников в три раза и примем “закон Линкольна”, действующий во многих развитых демократических странах: тот, кто докажет факт коррупции, получит 25% от выявленного”, — заявил Рымашевский.

“Мэры городов, поселков и даже деревень будут избираться, — пообещал кандидат в президенты. — Мы проведем выборы всех уровней без фальсификаций. С целью сокращения государственных издержек и повышения эффективности руководства мы проведем административную реформу. Целесообразно ввести административное разделение на 23 региона. Тем самым будет сокращено количество бюрократических уровней — вместо 6 областных и 118 районных государственно-бюрократических будет 23 команды профессионалов. Таким образом мы снизим издержки на содержание чиновников, которых станет в разы меньше, и повысим качество управления государством с передачей существенных полномочий в регионы. Региональными центрами станут: Брест, Кобрин, Пинск, Житковичи, Мозырь, Речица, Гомель, Кричев, Бобруйск, Могилев, Орша, Витебск, Полоцк, Глубокое, Борисов, Минск, Молодечно, Лида, Гродно, Сморгонь, Барановичи, Слуцк, Волковыск”.

Свободный, мелкий и средний бизнес станут основой национальной экономики. “Основать свое дело можно будет в течение одного дня. При христианских демократах белорусская экономика будет справедливой: рыночной, но социально ориентированной. Максимально упростим налогообложение: каждый белорус сможет сам, без бухгалтерского образования, считать свои налоги. Кредиты в Беларуси будут не более чем 3%. Белорусские христианские демократы отменят контрактную систему. Мы создадим свободные профсоюзы, дадим возможность контролировать, куда идут заработанные предприятиями деньги, введем частную собственность на землю”, — пообещал Рымашевский.

“Мы установим взаимовыгодные дружеские отношения с Европой и Россией. Перекосы в политических и хозяйственных отношениях будут исправлены. БХД гарантирует безъядерный статус Беларуси и неучастие Беларуси в военных конфликтах за пределами страны. Белорусы смогут без виз посещать европейские страны”, — заявил кандидат.

----------


## Sanych

*Григорий Костусев

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

"Григорий Костусев и Партия БНФ идут на президентские выборы, чтобы защитить коренные интересы белорусского народа. Партия БНФ — старейшая политическая сила Беларуси, которая всегда руководствовалась национальными интересами", — говорится в программе.

"Возвращение к принципу законности и разделения властей — первоочередная задача. Беларусь должна стать правовым государством. Партия БНФ выступает за переход от авторитарной системы президентского руководства к парламентской республике. Конституционное собрание должно решить вопросы построения общественно-политического строя свободной и независимой Беларуси, разработать временные положения и механизмы принятия новой Конституции, а также назначить Комиссию по правовой реформе и Комиссию по люстрации. На переходный период демократическое коалиционное Правительство народного доверия будет сформировано по внепартийному принципу на срок до проведения свободных выборов Парламента", — заявил Костусев.

"Григорий Костусев сделает все, чтобы в результате справедливой земельной реформы была гарантирована частная собственность на землю, что создаст хозяйственный фундамент новой демократической Беларуси. Будут созданы свободные условия для развития малого и среднего предпринимательства <…> Введение сильной национальной валюты — талера — ориентир для денежно-финансовой политики. На ближайший период целью будет проведение грамотной и расчетливой денежно-финансовой политики с целью преодоления последствий всемирного финансово-экономического кризиса. Налоговые ставки будут существенно снижены, а деятельность проверяющих органов упорядочена", — говорится в программе.

"Пересмотр всех международных договоров, не соответствующих национальным интересам, станет гарантией независимости нашего государства. Выход из Таможенного союза, Союзного государства и подобных образований разорвет цепи, которые привязывают Беларусь к Кремлю", — считает Костусев.

Будет поставлен заслон нелегальной иммиграции. Граница с Россией будет установлена и надежно укреплена, чтобы обеспечивать беспрепятственные отношения между добросовестными гражданами, но защищать Беларусь от криминала, обещает кандидат.

Присоединение Республики Беларусь к Европейскому союзу должно быть ориентиром белорусской внешней политики. "Но это присоединение возможно только на условиях, выгодных белорусскому народу и соответствующих интересам белорусского государства. Мы не согласны лишиться культурного отличия ради кратковременных хозяйственных преимуществ", — отмечается в программе Костусева.

----------


## Sanych

*Ярослав Романчук

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Программа кандидата в президенты Республики Беларусь Ярослава Романчука 

Построим новое, сохраним лучшее! 
Идти в ногу со временем – это по-белорусски 

Беларусь беременна переменами. Старое медленно отступает. Новое быстро приближается. Мир меняется, и мы меняемся вместе с ним. Каждый из нас идет в будущее со своим семейным скарбом, с багажом знаний и умений. Мы сами выбираем себе друзей и партнеров, язык и религию. Наше важнейшее право - выбирать себе власть. Рождение Новой Беларуси возможно только с новым президентом. 

В кризис нам нужно быть вместе: рабочим и предпринимателям, молодежи и пенсионерам, обществу и государству. Помогать друг другу – это по-белорусски. Новое будет благополучнее и богаче, если власть будет демократичной, а не номенклатурной, если в почете будут предприниматели, а не проходимцы. Будущее будет без катастроф и катаклизмов, если мы будет дружить со всеми соседями. Беларусь будет современной европейской страной, если мы, ее граждане, будем сами экономически свободными. Свобода выбора – это по-белорусски. 


Моя программа построена на пяти ценностях. Они формируют крепкий фундамент моей программы: 

1. свобода выбора каждого человека, 
2. ответственность каждого чиновника, 
3. поддержка каждого человека в беде, 
4. солидарность национальных производителей и потр***телей 
5. партнерство бизнеса и власти, гражданского общества и государства. 

Пять приоритетов 

Программа создания Новой Беларуси основана на пяти приоритетах: 

1. Большое общество 
2. Честное государство 
3. Частная экономика 
4. Новые рабочие места 
5. Открытая страна 

Первое. Большое общество, а не Большое государство. 

Большое общество – это активное участие граждан в принятии решений политиками и чиновниками. Большое общество – это забота о здоровье человека и проявление солидарности с социально незащищенными. Все политики во власти будут выбираться, а не назначаться. 70% государственного бюджета будет тратиться на местном уровне. Компании, которые финансируют общественные организации, получат налоговые льготы. Будет ликвидирована цензура СМИ, гарантирована свобода слова и суверенитет интернета. 

Цены в Беларуси будут свободные и стабильные. Руководитель Нацбанка автоматически уйдет в отставку, если два года подряд допустит рост цен более 3% в год. Банки и финансовая система Беларуси будет строго соблюдать международные стандарты, чтобы гарантировать сохранность вкладов. 
Четвертое. Новые рабочие места, а не рост бюрократического аппарата. 

За 2011-2013гг. в Беларуси будет создан миллион новых рабочих мест. Они будут создаваться белорусскими предпринимателями, малым бизнесом в партнерстве с иностранными инвесторами. До 2014 года в страну будет привлечено до $20млрд. прямых иностранных инвестиций. Из теневой экономики выйдет около $8млрд. Деньги на реформы появятся также за счет включения в коммерческий оборот земли, раскрепощения предпринимателей и творческого потенциала белорусов. 

Будут отменены все ограничения по найму для индивидуальных предпринимателей. Мы упраздним систему краткосрочных контрактов с работниками. Вместо нее будет использоваться бессрочные договора с четким описанием прав и обязанностей нанимателей и наемных работников. 

На период 2011 – 2013гг. пособие по безработице будет увеличено до $120. Государство оплатит программы переквалификации безработных. В бюджете будут предусмотрены ресурсы для выплаты «подъемных» средств (единовременный платеж в сумме до $500) в случае переезда на работу в другой город из моногорода. 

Сотни тысяч работников будут заняты на модернизации инфраструктуры. На развитие дорог, энергетической системы, водоснабжения, системы отопления ежегодно будет направляться $2,5млрд. 

Жилищный вопрос для рабочей и учащейся молодежи будет решаться за счет строительства современных общежитий. На это ежегодно будет выделяться $500млн. В этих общежитиях можно будет снять комнату за $30-50 в месяц. Работникам будет предусмотрено право выкупа комнаты, затем блока комнат. Их можно будет использовать в качестве залога для получения жилищного кредита. 

На динамичном рынке труда максимально упрощенной будет процедура найма на работу. Наниматель и наемный работник получат право самостоятельно определять режим, время и условия работы, а также порядок и формы оплаты труда. 
Пятое. открытая страна, а не самоизоляция. 

Главный принцип новой внешней политики Беларуси - «Дружить со всеми!» Мы восстановим добрососедские, партнерские отношения с Россией. Будет создана полноценная зона свободной торговли. Государственная граница перестанет быть кормушкой для контрабандистов и олигархов. Мы гарантируем свободное перемещение товаров, услуг, денег и рабочей силы. Мы сохраним безвизовый режим с Россией, активизируем инвестиционные и торговые связи. Мы поддержим полноценный научный, культурный и информационный обмен между нашими странами. 

Будет создана полноценная зона свободной торговли с Украиной. Мы раскрепостим большой потенциал белорусско-украинских отношений. Будет окончательно решен вопрос ратификации границы и гарантирован безвизовый режим. Поезда из Минска в Киев не будут останавливаться на границе. Мы вместе будет реализовывать программы в сфере энергетики, развития транспортной инфраструктуры, машиностроения и сельского хозяйства. 

До 2013 года Беларусь выполнит все требования Всемирной торговой организации (ВТО) и станет ее членом. В 2011 году мы введем мораторий на смертную казнь. Наша страна станет членом Совета Европы. Белорусские производители будут защищены от антидемпинговых и других протекционистских мер. 

До 2013 года Беларусь получит от Европейского Союза статус страны с рыночной экономикой и создаст с ЕС зону свободной торговли. В 2011 году мы отменим визы для граждан стран ЕС, США, Канады, Японии и Южной Кореи. Беларусь реализует договора о безвизовом приграничном перемещении граждан с Литвой и Польшей. Наше демократическое правительство будет координировать свои действия с Россией и Украиной по отмене виз для наших граждан при въезде в страны ЕС. 

Беларусь модернизирует систему образования в соответствие со стандартами Болонского процесса. Белорусских дипломы будут признаваться в Европе, что позволит нам зарабатывать сотни миллионов долларов на экспорте образовательных услуг. 

Беларусь реализует конституционный принцип нейтральности. Мы будет вне НАТО и других военных блоков, но будет активно сотрудничать с ними. В Беларуси будет развиваться современное информационное общество. Мы обеспечим высокоскоростной доступ к интернету в каждую школу, университет и библиотеку. В средней школе будут изучаться два иностранных языка. Белорусская национальная культура обогатит европейскую и станет ее неотъемлемой частью. 

Мало «Не навреди!» Моя позиция - «Помоги!» 

Мало «Не укради»! Моя позиция «Сотвори!» 

Мало «Не разрушай!» Моя позиция «Созидай!» 

Построим новое, сохраним лучшее!

----------


## Sanych

*Николай Статкевич

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Родина. Честь. Народ

Предвыборная программа кандидата в президенты Республики Беларусь Статкевича Н. В.

Дорогие Соотечественники, 

Обращаюсь к Вам как кандидат в Президенты Республики Беларусь и Ваш земляк, офицер.

Обращаюсь к Вам как представитель социал-демократического движения, как гражданин, который живет в этой стране и видит вместе с Вами ее проблемы и достижения.

Есть эти достижения? Смотря с чем сравнивать. А вот проблемы нашего государства, наши с вами проблемы слишком очевидны, чтобы их не заметить.

Буду с Вами честен.

Не секрет, что власть собирается фальсифицировать эти выборы, как и все предыдущие.

Действующий глава государства очень боится потерять власть, которую он себе присвоил. Мероприятие под названием «президентские выборы» закончится, скорее всего, как обычно. Дикторы объявят Вам взятые с потолка цифры, свидетельствующие о «безусловной поддержке президента белорусским народом». Альтернативным кандидатам отведена незавидная роль статистов в этом представлении.

Возникает вопрос, зачем я участвую в этих выборах?

Отвечаю.

Президентская кампания — это одна из редких возможностей обратиться к избирателям через государственные средства массовой информации. Люди должны знать, что существует альтернатива тому, что они видят каждый день на экране телевизора. Кроме того, чтобы честные и прозрачные выборы в конце концов состоялись за это надо бороться.

Одному этого трудно добиться. Мне нужна ваша поддержка, дорогие сограждане. Что мы вместе можем сделать, чтобы помешать сфальсифицировать итоги выборов?

— Отказаться от участия в предварительном голосовании. Избирательные урны на этом этапе наблюдатели могут контролировать только несколько часов в сутки.

— Обязательно проголосуйте, но только 19 декабря, в день выборов. Иначе ваш голос используют за Вас.

— Вы можете собрать 10 подписей среди соседей и станьте наблюдателями в своей участковой избирательной комиссии.

— Добиваться, чтобы комиссия считала бюллетени публично, процесс пересчета был открыт для наблюдателей.

— Принимать участие в массовых мероприятиях альтернативных кандидатов, что бы оказать влияние на власть и заставить ее демократизировать избирательный процесс.

Итак, что с моей точки зрения обязан сделать демократично избранный Президент Беларуси.

Образованная нация должна смотреть в будущее

Великий английский мыслитель Джон Локк как-то сказал — будущее есть у того народа, которому правительство дает возможность поднять глаза и посмотреть вперед. А у наших детей есть эта перспектива?

Я вырастил и воспитал двух дочерей. Мне, как отцу близки и понятны проблемы современной молодежи и их родителей.


В результате этой, с позволения сказать, «реформы» резко выросло количество самоубийств среди учащихся.

Кто за это ответит?

Почему министр образования Радьков до сих пор занимает свою должность?

Почему никто не понес ответственности за эти чудовищно безграмотные эксперименты на нашей молодежи?

Сложилась парадоксальная ситуация.

Конституция страны гарантирует право на бесплатное образование. Но в действительности существует порочная практика, когда шестеро студентов из десяти платят за учебу. Далеко не всем способным молодым людям, особенно из сел и небольших городов это по карману. Образование должно быть для умных, а не только для богатых.

Тех же, кому посчастливилось поступить в ВУЗ на бюджетной основе, ждет принудительное распределение. Не секрет, что молодых педагогов и медиков часто распределяют в районы зараженные аварией на чернобыльской АЭС. А это — генофонд нации.

Нам, европейскому государству необходимо привести среднее и высшее образование в соответствие со стандартами Евросоюза.

Государство должно поощрять стремление молодых людей получать качественное образование, в том числе и за рубежом.

Принудительное распределение выпускников ВУЗов должно быть ликвидировано, как форма узаконенного крепостного права.

Экономика разума

Нам досталось в наследство с советских времен достаточно современная промышленность, десятки, если не сотни тысяч высококвалифицированных специалистов.

Мало у кого из наших соседей в начале 90-х были такие хорошие стартовые условия.

К сожалению, действующая власть ничего не сделала, чтобы использовать этот потенциал. За двадцать лет большинство производственных мощностей износилось, мало уделялось внимания подготовке молодой смены. Полученные кредиты и дотации от России проедались и тратились для прикормки придворного бизнеса.

Элементарный здравый смысл подсказывает, что экономике, промышленности нужна модернизация. Стране нужны инвестиции, новые технологии. Но у кого появится желание вкладывать деньги в экономику государства, которое завтра может забрать у собственника все его имущество, как уже не раз бывало?

Бесправная зависимость от работодателя — очередная проблема работников бюджетной сферы. С помощью контрактной системы людей заставляют беспрекословно и послушно терпеть нарушение их права на труд и достойную жизнь.

Необходимо реформировать законодательство так, чтобы люди могли спокойно работать и честно платить налоги.

Контрактная система должна быть ликвидирована.

Иностранным инвесторам, готовым развивать в нашей стране высоко-технологичные производства должны быть предоставлены налоговые льготы и государственные гарантии соблюдения их прав на собственность.

Лицом к людям

По результатам соцопросов только 22 процента наших сограждан оценивает свое материальное благосостояние как удовлетворительное.

Наверняка Вы каждый день наблюдаете высокопоставленных чиновников. Точнее, их равнодушие, хамство, дорогие машины и собственные дома за высокими заборами. Создается впечатление, что эта каста живет в какой-то другой стране, которая существует только на экране телевизора.

В тоже время миллионы простых, трудолюбивых и терпеливых белорусов едва сводят концы с концами, получая мизерные зарплаты и пенсии. Миллионы забытых властью людей. Властью, которую они не выбирали.

Официальная пропаганда утверждает, что у нас практически нет безработицы. На самом деле, безработным просто нет смысла регистрироваться в центрах занятости, потому что пособие по безработице составляет максимум 70 тысяч белорусских рублей.

Мне, как гражданину Беларуси стыдно за эту власть.

Выбранные в честных выборах органы власти должны обеспечить достойный уровень существования каждому гражданину нашей страны. Должны быть возвращены льготы социально незащищенным слоям населения. Пенсии и пособия по безработице — жестко привязаны к уровню средней зарплаты.

Власть, в соответствии с Конституцией должна быть подконтрольна народу. Этого можно добиться путем честных и прозрачных выборов. Для этого необходимо изменить избирательное законодательство так, чтобы голоса избирателей, Ваши голоса, действительно считали.

Хотелось бы напомнить действующей власти слова Франклина Делано Рузвельта: «Если вы хотите уцелеть — проводите реформы».

----------


## Sanych

*Алексей Михалевич

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

“Стратегия эволюционной модернизации”.

Предвыборная программа кандидата в Президенты Республики Беларусь Алексея МИХАЛЕВИЧА.
30.11.2010


Экономическая модель, которую выработала сегодняшняя власть, была пригодна для середины 90-х годов прошлого столетия и первых лет нового тысячелетия, но она не отвечает современным потр***остям страны. Чтобы исправить это положение, я и моя команда разработали программу эволюционной Модернизации Беларуси. Основу этой программы составляют экономический рост, эффективное государство и активное общество.

I. Экономический рост
Фундаментом развитой и богатой страны всегда было и будет конкурентоспособное хозяйство. Однако сейчас мы становимся свидетелями того, что экономика Беларуси не справляется с мировыми и региональными изменениями, а многочисленная бюрократия, несовершенные законы, запутанная система налогов и централизованная власть препятствуют развитию Беларуси. Поскольку самым надежным показателем улучшения жизни граждан является повышение их доходов, то первая цель моей программы — это обеспечение экономического роста.

Я выступаю ЗА:
Создание прозрачных и понятных законов, которые помогут привлечь в нашу страну иностранные инвестиции и технологии;
Охрану частной собственности и повышение уровня экономических свобод;
Оптимизацию налогов и широкую поддержку малого и среднего бизнеса;
Отмену ценовой регуляции на коммерческие товары и услуги;
Отделение бизнеса от структур власти и спецслужб;
Модернизацию градообразующих предприятий белорусской промышленности;
Развитие инфраструктуры и высокотехнологичного производства;
Внедрение современных методов управления и сбыта;
Оптимизацию процедур открытия и закрытия бизнеса, лицензирования, сертификации и финансовой отчетности;
Развитие и независимость коммерческих банков и доступных форм кредитования;
Вовлечение широких слоев населения в процесс акционирования нашей экономики, создание благоприятного инвестиционного климата и развитие фондового рынка;
Амнистию максимально возможного числа граждан, оказавшихся в тюрьмах по причине их ангажированности в экономическую деятельность;
Проведение земельной реформы и государственную поддержку фермерских хозяйств;
Диверсификацию поставщиков электроэнергии и природных ресурсов;
Усиление независимости Национального банка и укрепление белорусской валюты;
Активизацию ипотечного кредитования;
Развитие электронной коммерции, страховых услуг и интернет-платежей;
Всебелорусскую информатизацию и программу оздоровления публичных финансов;
Создание Агентства финансового развития, которое будет заниматься косвенным дотированием убыточных белорусских госпред-
приятий;
Создание информационно-консультационных центров экспертных знаний для малого и среднего бизнеса и “инкубаторов предпринимательства”;
Реализацию национальной программы “Старт”, направленной на поддержку начинающих предпринимателей и конвейерный запуск новых бизнесов;
Создание нефтегазового Консорциума в составе Беларуси, Украины, Евросоюза и России, который будет заниматься вопросами транзита энергоносителей в Европу.
Чтобы успешно защищать белорусские позиции на международных рынках, белорусским субъектам хозяйствования надо помочь в деле освоения “законов” активного продвижения товаров и услуг. Грамотное использование маркетинга, PR и рекламы будет служить ключом к созданию привлекательного имиджа нашей республики далеко за ее границами.
Взаимодействие государства, науки и бизнеса может быть источником технологического прорыва Беларуси. Я верю в будущее научных парков, активное сотрудничество научных учреждений с бизнесом и реализацию при финансовой поддержке государства новых перспективных патентов.

ІІ. Эффективное государство
Государство — это механизм, который должен исправно выполнять задачи, для которых он был создан, не ограничивая без нужды свободы своих граждан. Причем обеспечение хозяйственного и технологического лидерства в нашем регионе заключается не столько в изобретении реформ, сколько в качестве государственных институтов, которые будут претворять эти реформы в жизнь. 

Я выступаю ЗА:
Адаптацию системы высшего образования к нуждам рынка, повышение социального статуса учителя и построение экономики, основанной на знаниях и инновациях;
Упразднение принудительного распределения выпускников вузов;
Интеграцию Беларуси в европейскую систему образования и взаимное признание дипломов и образовательных стандартов;
Введение налоговых льгот для фирм, которые инвестируют в повышение знаний и квалификации своих сотрудников;
Динамичное развитие коммерческих вузов и доступных форм студенческого кредитования;
Социальную интеграцию представителей уязвимых групп населения, построение общества равных возможностей;
Развитие различных форм медицинского страхования;
Равные права для религиозных конфессий, традиционно представленных в Беларуси (к которым следует отнести и протестантов), и партнерство государства и религиозных организаций в сферах, где такое сотрудничество не противоречит постулатам светского общества;
Восстановление и развитие белорусского культурного наследия;
Расширение употребления белорусского языка посредством предоставления гражданам информации о деятельности государственных органов на белорусском языке.
Чрезвычайно важным условием для сохранения белорусской идентичности является сотрудничество с белорусской диаспорой, прежде всего в России, США и странах ЕС. Введение “карты Белоруса” может стать серьезным шагом к защите права потомственных белорусов возвратиться на историческую родину. Мы должны также разработать программы адаптации мигрантов, которые переехали в Беларусь из стран бывшего СССР.
Что касается национальных меньшинств, то они должны иметь в Беларуси широкую автономию и право сохранять и развивать свои национальные и духовные традиции, культуру и язык.
Я убежден, что экономический рост, эффективное государство и активное общество в состоянии сформировать экономический, институциональный и социальный капитал нашей страны, который позволит Беларуси претендовать на роль цивилизационного лидера Восточной Европы и обеспечит ее гражданам достойной уровень благосостояния.
Я верю в Нашу Беларусь, верю в Наш Народ и убежден, что У НАС ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!

----------


## Sanych

*Виктор Терещенко

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

ПРЕДВЫБОРНАЯ ПРОГРАММА КАНДИДАТА В ПРЕЗИДЕНТЫ РЕСПУБЛИКИ БЕЛАРУСЬ ВИКТОРА ТЕРЕЩЕНКО.
03.12.2010

Уважаемые избиратели!
Я кандидат экономических наук, доцент по специальности “экономика”. Избирался депутатом Верховного Совета Республики Беларусь XIII созыва. Имею опыт работы в сферах государственного и хозяйственного управления.
Женат. У меня три дочери и внучка. Отец и мать белорусы, ветераны войны и труда.
Я знаю потр***ости и проблемы людей и вижу путь выхода страны из кризиса. 
Ради того, чтобы надежды каждого на лучшую жизнь, хороший дом, крепкую семью, благополучие детей стали реальностью, я годами разрабатывал эту Программу, изучал отечественный и мировой опыт. Найдите время вникнуть в мои предложения. В них — ключ к благополучию страны, семьи и каждого человека!

Что сегодня тревожит людей?

В первую очередь — рост цен. За 16 лет со времени избрания Президента цены на продукты с учетом денежных деноминаций выросли в тысячи раз! Зарплаты, пенсии, стипендии, пособия отстают от роста цен. И каждый понимает, что после выборов рост цен пойдет еще быстрее.
Почему производим больше, а имеем меньше? Куда все девается?
Дело в том, что наш рубль все время дешевеет. За 16 лет он обесценился к доллару в 4 тысячи раз! Поэтому в стране люди, предприятия, банки покупают и накапливают доллары и евро. Но и эти деньги обесцениваются. За те же 16 лет доллар стал дешевле к золоту в 4 раза! Скупая и храня валюту, мы работаем на мировых банкиров.
Наш рубль не валюта. По сути, в стране нет национальных денег.
Снижается конкурентоспособность нашей продукции. Наши производители берут кредиты в банках. В то время как зарубежные конкуренты давно работают по другой финансовой схеме. Как акционерные общества, развиваются за счет инвестиций в обмен на акции.
Директора и управленцы вертикали! Просчитайте ваши закредитованные бизнес-планы по варианту прямых инвестиций. Вы убедитесь, что финансовая затратность наших предприятий в 2 раза выше, чем у конкурентов. Так как включает погашение кредитов и “дикие” проценты. Конкурентные цены мы держим низкой зарплатой рабочих.
Правительство не видит собственных источников инвестиций. Наши банки одни из самых мелких в мире. Наши станки, машины, оборудование изношены. Но это не вина директоров, банкиров. Это следствие ошибок в денежно-кредитной политике страны.
Грубая ошибка и в налоговой системе. В Правительстве не понимают, что главный принцип налоговой системы конкурентов — сначала не мешать производителю выпустить и продать продукцию, а уже потом — взять налоги из прибыли.
В Беларуси налоги включают в цену продукции, как затраты и надбавки к ним. Чтобы выполнить прогнозы, продаем с убытками. Убытки маскируются в учете переоценками имущества и “затратами будущих периодов”.
В стране идет борьба с бюрократизмом и коррупцией. Но они не исчезают, как следствие самой Системы. В ней каждый “князь”-чиновник президентской вертикали — ее заложник и бесправный человек. Чтобы удержаться, он должен угождать своему начальнику. Иначе не прокормит семью.
Добиваться роста доходов, прибыли и легальной зарплаты на наших предприятиях — невыгодно. Все мотивации для наемных работников в такой системе — работать меньше, но больше получать и не платить налоги. Поэтому Система вынуждена жестко контролировать и заставлять людей работать.
Любого руководителя на любом предприятии всегда можно в чем-то обвинить. Контракт его не защищает. И суд не оправдает. Ведь судьи тоже заложники Системы. Их назначает и освобождает главный “собственник страны” — Президент.
Сегодня власть видит спасение в привлечении иностранного капитала. Это стратегия отсталых государств, навязанная международным капиталом, размещающим экологически опасные производства на чужих территориях. На таких территориях народу отводится роль лишь рабсилы и конкурента мигрантам в страну. Если Беларусь пойдет по этому пути, то мы получим межрелигиозные и этнические проблемы, которые сейчас сотрясают страны Европы, США и весь мир.

Я ПРЕДЛАГАЮ:

1. Независимость страны от иностранной валюты. Мы сможем сами давать кредиты и денежные инвестиции другим странам.
Объясняю, как это сделаем.
Обеспечим наши деньги национальным достоянием. Введем рубль свободно-конвертируемым с начальным курсом 3 ру*** за 1 доллар.
Одновременно с этим все экономически обоснованные проекты национальных предприятий получат право на государственные инвестиции за счет продажи своих акций государству. Такая схема финансирования наряду с изменением налогов и упрощением учета резко повысит конкурентоспособность товаров, работ и услуг.
Это активизирует нашу экономику на национальной денежной основе. Экспорт станет доходным. Акции предприятий (а не виртуальная валюта иностранных государств, и не золото, омертвляющее ресурсы) станут обеспечением национальных денег. Акции эффективных предприятий — это активы лучше золота!
Экономику страны наполнит сильная национальная валюта. Белорусские банки станут быстро расти. Кредиты будут доступными для всех, как в развитых странах (2—3% годовых). Продавать свои акции государству или кредитоваться в банках — это будет свободный выбор предприятий и предпринимателей.
Управлять предприятиями в стране будет не Президент, а компетентные специалисты и директора предприятий, подконтрольные своим правлениям, трудовым коллективам и законодательству. Акции будут продаваться работникам, банкам, гражданам, а также иностранцам, но за нашу валюту.
Продажей акций будут изыматься соответствующие суммы денег из обращения и повышаться курс ру***.
Таким образом, за 5—7 лет, а то и раньше, выйдем к доллару — один к одному. Этим остановим рост цен. А зарплаты, пенсии, стипендии и пособия будут расти в нашей государственной валюте. И достигнут европейского уровня.
2. Основным источником для бюджета станут доходы от госинвестиций.
Налоги будут уплачиваться в основном из прибыли и станут снижаться.
Налоги будут четко обоснованы. Их роль станет регулирующей. Сама система налогообложения, а не льготы для избранных станут стимулировать производство.
3. Создадим условия высоких мотиваций в производстве. Мы восстановим право работников на участие в доходах предприятий. Каждый работник — от рядового до руководителя — сможет зарабатывать акции предприятия, которые будут начисляться в дополнение к зарплате. Развивать производство, вкладывать в него накопления для каждого работника станет выгоднее, доходнее, чем хранить деньги дома или на банковских вкладах. При желании каждый член трудового коллектива сможет и дополнительно приобретать акции своего предприятия.

Спасибо Вам.

С уважением, Ваш кандидат в Президенты Республики Беларусь Виктор Терещенко

----------


## Sanych

*Дмитрий Усс

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
Предвыборная программа кандидата в президенты Республики Беларусь Усса Дмитрия Ивановича.
03.12.2010


1. Избирательная система Республики Беларусь построена на основе избирательной системы Германии 30-х годов ХХ века.

В чем она выражается?

Выборы проводятся, опираясь на местные исполнительные органы власти. Так, директора школ, предприятий, главврачи поликлиник, больниц заключают контракты с районными исполкомами и администрациями районов. Руководителей вышеуказанных предприятий и организаций обязывают становиться председателями участковых избирательных комиссий. С теми, кто отказывается, не продлевают трудовые контракты. В результате этого руководители попадают в прямую зависимость от местной исполнительной власти, которая диктует, сколько и на каком избирательном участке должно быть голосов за определенного кандидата в протоколе подсчета бюллетеней.
Чтобы этого не произошло на предстоящих президентских выборах, 4 ноября этого года я направил Президенту Республики Беларусь Лукашенко Александру Григорьевичу открытое обращение с предложением срочно внести в Избирательный кодекс Республики Беларусь поправку о том, что:
— каждый кандидат на пост Президента Республики Беларусь имеет право направлять в участковые избирательные комиссии своего представителя с полномочиями подсчета бюллетеней и подписывать протокол подсчета бюллетеней.
Без этой поправки не будет объективных выборов в стране.
2. Восстановление отношений с руководством России.
На сегоднящний день Беларусь несет миллиарды долларов убытков в связи с отказом России от транзитов через территорию нашей страны (автотранзит, транзит газа). Промышленные предприятия нашей республики покупают газ по триста долларов за одну тысячу кубометров, тогда как в 2008 году — по сорок пять долларов за одну тысячу кубометров.
Себестоимость продукции в нашей стране выросла в 2 раза.
Чтобы снизить себестоимость продукции, новому Президенту Республики Беларусь необходимо срочно ехать в Россию для переговоров по восстановлению взаимовыгодных экономических отношений между двумя странами.
Цены на продукты питания на сегодняшний день выше мировых, а зарплаты и пенсии меньше мировых.

Я предлагаю:

1. Импортированные продукты питания из стран Западной Европы, стран СНГ не облагать таможенными пошлинами и акцизами. (Например, в Украине летом 1 кг помидоров стоит двести белорусских рублей, при пересечении белорусской границы 1 кг помидоров стоит уже три тысячи рублей. За счет акцизов, таможенной пошлины себестоимость вырастает в 10 раз.)
2. Трудовые пенсии увеличить за счет финансовых средств Управления Делами Президента Республики Беларусь. В 1994 году действующим Президентом был издан указ, согласно которому все прибыльные предприятия, административные здания передаются на баланс Управления Делами Президента Республики Беларусь, которое выгодно сдает их в аренду и получает прибыль. Эта прибыль не отражается в бюджете республики и не проверяется налоговыми органами. Сейчас у нас в стране около десяти тысяч таких зданий.
Эти деньги необходимо направить на увеличение пенсий, пособий граждан нашей страны.
3. Необходимо решать вопрос по капитальному ремонту жилых домов.
Жители проживают в домах по 30—40 лет и платят за техническое обслуживание, а капитальный ремонт не делается. Живут в антисанитарных условиях в аварийных домах. Этот вопрос необходимо решать на государственном уровне.
4. Создать упрощенную систему налогообложения в бизнесе без ограничений по численности работников и независимо от дохода предприятия.
5. Создать благоприятную законодательную базу для привлечения инвестиций в Республику Беларусь, позволяющую предприятиям-инвесторам быть защищенными на государственном уровне. Это будет способствовать созданию рабочих мест с достойной оплатой труда для белорусских граждан.
6. Создавать в стране агропромышленные комплексы по выращиванию и переработке сельхозяйственной продукции. На базе таких комплексов создавать агрогородки с развитой социальной инфраструктурой, создавать условия для трудоспособного населения, особенно молодежи, достойные условия труда, быта и отдыха.
7. Оказывать государственную поддержку развитию в нашей стране агроэкотуризма, повышать интерес  к истории и культуре нашей страны.
8. Восстановить “принцип обратной связи” между законодательной властью и гражданами нашей страны через местные исполнительные органы власти путем выборов последних самими избирателями, а не назначением сверху.

----------

